# New forum for tumbling - machines - supplies



## Flaschenjager (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello -
 The old Yahoo forum for bottle tumblers was removed and shut down.[] Eddie (Bottle Viking) has started a new one right away and it's gaining membership quickly.[]

 Do you want to know more about tumbling, pick up cleaning tips, have access to supplies and talk to others who tumble and clean bottles? Then click on the forum below, sign up and enjoy. 

 http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bottletumbling/


----------

